# One eye is bigger!



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got home and as a was checking over my RBP i noticed one of his eyes was noticable bigger, the puple and everything. does anyone have any idea why this might be?? i have no idea


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds like a case of pop-eye.. i don't really know much about it but maybe someone else can share some info.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

does anyone know if this can be treated with salt?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

try looking at this post....it should help you and it has a picture so you can compare your piranha and see if it is in fact popeye....goodluck with your treatment, Nate
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...peye+treatments


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot that post was very helpful. i'm going to go get some aquarium salt as soon as i get out of my morning classes.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i just noticed right now that one of my reds has popeye. i am gonna treat it right now .


----------

